# Albino Bristlenose Pleco Has Spawned :)



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I've looking forward to breeding these guys awhile now. But with no success. So I stopped trying for awhile. I look in my main tank and was looking for my male pleco and couldn't find him. Then finally I saw him in a hole in one of my limestone rocks fanning something and saw a wiggler beneath him  . Hard to take a picture since the hole is small and he's always in the entrance guarding them. Thanks rescuepenguin for the male pleco


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new litter I love when that happens


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks. Was so excited when I saw it last night. I thought I was just seeing things cuz it was like 2:00am and I was sleepy haha. But in the morning I checked again and I wasn't seeing things


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats! Baby plecs are as cute as they come.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Yeah. When does the dad let them out anyways?


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

how can you tell what sex your pleco is?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

The males have bristles and the females don't have any.


----------

